# Game 36: Heat @ Bobcats (1/3 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, January 3, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat go for their 11th straight road win. Should be a tough one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gerald Wallace is out for tonight's game. Gerald Henderson will start in his place.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We better win this game. No excuses. Beat these pathetic bums.

:flay:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice break on them missing G-Force - is he being dealt?

I love how Smithi loves the whip crackin smiley :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Nope. Ankle problem.

They are a mash unit right now. Nazr Mohammed will also miss this game tonight with a bone bruise on his knee. And they also announced that Diop is out for the year.

So Kwame Brown is their only healthy C tonight.

Heat gotta take advantage of that tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, the one night where we are actually favored in the Center matchups :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man we get off to some slow starts


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade starting well offensively, so is SJax tho


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade off to a nice start on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet and1 by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ what a play


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D has been bad again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Spo, use Mike Miller...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gets his 2nd and has to sit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why we arent getting MM some minutes here is crazy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder why we didnt go with Lebron to guard Jackson from the start? Seems like that would have been a better matchup on D instead of the shorter Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Why we arent getting MM some minutes here is crazy


With JJ getting this early of minutes, I think we might see MM start the 2nd alongside Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Bosh to Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333

nice setup by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF at that call!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great block by Joel though


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333 off the Joel offensive rebound


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

lebron trying to do too much. i guess Wade has had an influence?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade and JJ with 2, Mike HAS to get some time now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-23 Bobcats after 1

Defense is a problem early once again. Gotta get it fixed again.


Lucky to only be down 5 with Wade going out real early and the Bobcats shooting over 60%.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Slow start again. And of course Jackson hits pretty much everything that quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We seem to get off to slow starts often. Our D has been porous of late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't like these Wade/James less lineups.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yawn another slow start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many jumpers. Get to the rack.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get Mike in there with Wade and Bosh or Lebron and Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh a little iffy so far tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GTFO Thomas with the hook...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 3 straight baskets


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DWADE taking over!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane needs new knee pads.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade means business. Love it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're playing so crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D continues to suck

Wade for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Except Dwyane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel OMG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not so much annoyed by our opponents and fans putting on their Sunday clothes for their first meetings with us but the opposing teams' announcers and their histrionics really annoys me. You'd think some of these teams had just won a championship with the hyperbole and exclamations.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade

joel just made up for that last play


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Joel dropping dimes. He's a better giver than receiver....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebound Joel...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pump fake and drive by Juwan to get two free throws


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2LBJ cram!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet up and under by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron in the post cashhhhhhh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2James and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2LBJ and 1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was so sick


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel says, "No, no," on one end, and LeBron says, "Yes, yes," on the other.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was a bailout call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a bail out foul call. Bull****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

47-43 Miami at the half

Great close to the 2nd quarter.

Wade looks unstoppable tonight and it was good to see Lebron get rolling a little at the end there as well.

Gotta keep this up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Adam said:


> That was a bailout call.





Wade County said:


> What a bail out foul call. Bull****.


I like the way you think.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Leading at the half despite general malaise and incompetence.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hate to do it but...Mike Miller over Michael Beasley? I dunno...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas was always going to put up the better stats...and yeah, his offense would be real nice next to the big 3 (we'd be literally unguardable).

Too early to tell yet though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm still happy for Mike being on another team though. There were too many idiots who thought he couldn't play just because Spo wasn't giving him minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ This is true. Sad thing is he should've been doing this here, and Dorell too.

Can you imagine the amount of open J's Mike would've got here? Dude is automatic from 15-20...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Miller doesn't know the defense yet, or the offense really. And he's not in game shape yet. I think Spo is doing the right thing bringing him along slowly. There's no rush. But I do think he'll be a great player to have come April/May.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I just dont like the combinations he's utilising him with. Not enough alonside Wade and/or James, too much alongside Mario and JJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again inside


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta come up with that rebound...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

offensive foul?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBj off the glass. Hadnt seen that shot this season before


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on JOey! How is Z supposed to know what that whistle was about? It could have been continuation for all he knew and Z did what he was supposed to do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats have missed 17 straight shots.

Man,Lebron has missed a bunch of gimme's this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And1 by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did Z get ejected!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Did Z get ejected!?


No, just a T


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19 straight misses by Charlotte


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shh...nobody tell the rest of the league that you don't beat us by forcing the ball in the paint. Nobody seems to have caught on yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Step back 3 by Lebron

Bad shot but at least he made it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Goodness Lebron...wow what a shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Augustin pushed, no?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell is that noise that the crowd is making?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBj hits the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ is on fire from outside


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron letting them rain


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Keep forcing it inside Charlotte. We need to make up the ground with our defensive stats that we gave up the last two games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just quietly, Bosh has been awful tonight so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, just noticed Wade has 11 rebounds already. Lebron is one away from getting a double double as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My goodness LBJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, Lebron and Wade are literally doing everything out there if you look at the box score


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron has put in work on that jumpshot. It looks great. Free throw form next please.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron James everybody


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron. Just Wow :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is when he's unstoppable. There's absolutely nothing you can do when he's hitting that outside J.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel!

*does the smithian whip*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the putback. 8 rebounds now for Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's so ridiculous off the dribble, that when he has the J working...you're pretty much ****ed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tyrus Thomas just met The Warden 

78-59 Miami after 3

Or

Bobcats 59- Wade and Lebron 55


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel having a pretty solid game, despite the typical Joel stone mit moments.

So, who said Wade and LBJ can't play together again?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I feel like on the road LeBron goes Maximus on the enemy crowd:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice tip by Bosh in an otherwise below average game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a vicious block by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I feel like on the road LeBron goes Maximus on the enemy crowd:


Seriously. I cant wait until the playoffs come to see how he plays when every game matters.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer, we turned crap


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are cold on offense right now. Especially Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ride that hot LBJ hand and close this out.

Get Mike Miller in there too - he needs to be thawed out, he's ice cold and is running around like a chicken with its head cut off.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hate when Wade goes into 










mode


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oakley is a coach now? Since when?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a shot by Lebron. Holy ****..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the dunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

and again...WOW


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ridiculous, this guy..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is soul crushing out there.

Maximus is his new name.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good call by Joey. Carroll did the exact same thing earlier and didnt get the call


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gorgeous feed LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love that play. Lebron drives and Wade comes right around for the handoff


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Silly Matt Carroll. Jor-El is an alien powered by the yellow sun. The only way to stop him is with a special meteorite...or to throw a basketball at him relatively fast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ is putting on a show right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ in flat out kill mode.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*7:58 LeBron James makes 34-foot three point jumper 83-69 *

:yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> *7:58 LeBron James makes 34-foot three point jumper 83-69 *
> 
> :yep:


Crazy shot. He was right next to the sideline then just nonchalantly threw it up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ I saw it, just thought it looked ridiculous in text too :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ again. 38 on the night


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maximus again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Must suck to play us sometimes :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Must suck to play us sometimes :laugh:


Hey, at least we entertain you when we beat your team


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bosh has played some nonchalant basketball tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with 38 and Wade with 31 and on a combined 59% shooting. No way you beat this team when they're on like this.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How many times have we held an opponent to exactly 82 points this year? That's our new lucky number.

Edit: Nevermind. We've been around there but never 82. Twice 83 and twice 84.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj Potg?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 96-82

11 straight road wins. 18 of the last 19.

27-9 Best start in heat history after 36 games


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Happy times


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Lbj Potg?


I vote for Maximus as well.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

38/9 and 31/11 and the 1 millionth win in 1 million and 1 games

we are spoiled


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

"The Heatles" lol

Wade getting goofy on camera with the lebron post-game interview. :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What's the new refrain? I haven't been keeping up with the news. Is, "They haven't beat any good teams," still being used?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How about The Warden with 11 boards and 3 blocks tonight as well. Props.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

did i just hear Spoo got coach of the month honors for December?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> What's the new refrain? I haven't been keeping up with the news. Is, "They haven't beat any good teams," still being used?


i think the haters are still searching....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cmon Twolves...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about, to commemorate both players winning player of the month, we do the same for POTG? 

Wade was huge in the 1st half to give us the lead, then Lebron was great in the 2nd half to put the game away.



Adam said:


> What's the new refrain? I haven't been keeping up with the news. Is, "They haven't beat any good teams," still being used?


From the analysts, its mostly "Miami is playing great, but Boston is still the team to beat" which is probably the last thing that you can go to since that statement will not get proven right or wrong until 5 months from now.

Oh, and at least from forums, the bitching is starting to come out about the officiating. They hate so much that they expect to lose because of the officiating, and when the 1st questionable call goes our way, the crying begins and the "NBA is rigged" posts come flying out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> What's the new refrain? I haven't been keeping up with the news. Is, "They haven't beat any good teams," still being used?


Now they're just pretending like we don't exist -- talk other competing west teams/celtics injuries ad-nauseum.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm not that lenient, and I cbf doing it 

I'm giving it to Lebron, but Wade was terrific in that first half especially.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> How about, to commemorate both players winning player of the month, we do the same for POTG?
> *
> Oh, and at least from forums,* the bitching is starting to come out about the officiating. They hate so much that they expect to lose because of the officiating, and when the 1st questionable call goes our way, the crying begins and the "NBA is rigged" posts come flying out.


I dont know about you guys, but i never go to other forums in regards to the NBA/Heat. BBF is the only site where i actually have an account and post from time to time to discuss Heat basketball. I tried other sites, but i honestly felt like most ppl posting in those threads were 12 years olds.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm giving DWade and Lebron Co-POTG today. In honor, of them sharing co-player of the month honors. If the NBA can split the vote then so can I!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The new line from the detractors is "they can't beat Boston...in the playoffs". Which is about as good as we can get things until the playoffs start. I fully expect to beat Boston the next two times in the regular season, which won't count of course unless we lose...Just don't know how Boston is going to be able to stop DWade. The ball movement we've been using is exactly the kind that will expose Boston's overload defense. I love that play where Lebron swings it to Wade on the baseline, and Wade bolts into the paint for the easy layup or foul. That's a speed play, few teams can guard that play.

My main worry with Boston is not Rondo, not KG, not Pierce...it's Ray Allen. We're not set up to guard the 3 very well, and Dwade doesn't really get through screens that great...

End of the day though I can't see anyone beating us in a 7 game series.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

**** the Celtics! 

:flay:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, Ray Ray always hits a back breaking 3 against us. Always. We gotta stop that.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> The new line from the detractors is "they can't beat Boston...in the playoffs". Which is about as good as we can get things until the playoffs start. I fully expect to beat Boston the next two times in the regular season, which won't count of course unless we lose...Just don't know how Boston is going to be able to stop DWade. The ball movement we've been using is exactly the kind that will expose Boston's overload defense. I love that play where Lebron swings it to Wade on the baseline, and Wade bolts into the paint for the easy layup or foul. That's a speed play, few teams can guard that play.
> 
> My main worry with Boston is not Rondo, not KG, not Pierce...it's Ray Allen. We're not set up to guard the 3 very well, and Dwade doesn't really get through screens that great...
> 
> End of the day though I can't see anyone beating us in a 7 game series.


You are 100% right on the money.

vote POTG = Bron btw.

Dude was unstoppable. Shots after shots.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Say HELLO to the bad guys.


----------

